# Blackpool



## tonyblake (Apr 4, 2008)

Has anyone any idea how many B & B's, Hotels, Motels and/or types of Boarding houses are on Blackpool Sea front?????????


----------



## 116388 (Sep 6, 2008)

tonyblake said:


> Has anyone any idea how many B & B's, Hotels, Motels and/or types of Boarding houses are on Blackpool Sea front?????????


I see the heat is bringing out the eccentrics! :lol:

No idea but I am intrigued, may I ask why you are asking? Seems a bit like wanting to know how many pebbles on the beach! :lol:

Shane....


----------



## StAubyns (Jun 4, 2006)

I last went to Blackpool 15 years ago after a gap of 10 years :lol: 

We booked for 2 nights in a B&B and left after the first night.

I can confidently say it is one place I will never see again  



As you can probably tell, I don't like Blackpool


----------



## tonyblake (Apr 4, 2008)

It's a Trivia Question.


----------



## b16duv (Feb 14, 2006)

what's the punchline then?


----------



## tonyblake (Apr 4, 2008)

Ok, as it has sparked so little interest.

The answer is ONE.

The Metropole.

All the others are on the opposite side of the street whereas the Metropole is actually on the seafront.


----------

